# She wants some space and I am going crazy.



## helphero123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello all,

I had been dating my ex for a year, and only recently she ended it. She said she's not happy in general, and wants some space. The problem was with me, I suffer from depression, and would take a lot of frustration out on her. I know it was wrong and have decided to better my self by getting help from doctors and groups. Now it's been 2 weeks and I haven't felt down or depressed but upset because I miss her, and starting to be pro active by going out everyday and going to the gym. 

I have aggreed to give her space, but I feel she is using this to get over me. What the confusion is from, is recently we spent a night together we she told me she like someone else, but wanted me to fight for us and told me she can love me again. As we spent the night, we go more close and she told me she missed me which led to other things. 

The other guy has told me, that he has no interest in her and will stop texting her, and wants me to fight in what I believe. I just want to know what is going on in her head, she is saying fight for us, but giving me distance. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

helphero123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I had been dating my ex for a year, and only recently she ended it. She said she's not happy in general, and wants some space. The problem was with me, I suffer from depression, and would take a lot of frustration out on her. I know it was wrong and have decided to better my self by getting help from doctors and groups. Now it's been 2 weeks and I haven't felt down or depressed but upset because I miss her, and starting to be pro active by going out everyday and going to the gym.
> 
> ...


Sounds like she is playing games in this relationship. It might not be intentional but games are being played none-the-less. She seems to like the idea of guys pursuing her. Like there is some sort of thrill in it. 

If she wants you to fight for her then her actions should also reflect that, not just her words.


----------



## helphero123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I just don't know what to do. She is telling me we can still work at us. I mean if it is over, I want her to say.


----------

